# Plow Truck, Operators, Shovelers Needed in Mass



## croche1260 (Sep 16, 2014)

Mass Snow Removal is now hiring for the winter.

We need licensed operators, plow trucks, and shovelers.

We have routes in Cohasset and Dedham, Massachusetts. Plenty of hours. 

call/text 508-273-3150


----------

